# von Server lesen, auf Platte schreiben



## [lb]sonix (8. Feb 2005)

Hi
Ich bin hier fast am verzweifeln.
Ich habe ein Applet, das von einem Server eine CSV Datei kopieren soll und sie in C:\\ speichert.
Die ausführung in Eclipse funktioniert wunderbar per Applet.

Wenn ich aber das Applet auf dem Webserver ausführen will, bekomm ich folgendes:

Java(TM) Plug-in: Version 1.4.2_03
Verwendung der JRE-Version 1.4.2_03 Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM
Home-Verzeichnis des Benutzers = C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\xxxxxxx

----------------------------------------------------
c:   Konsolenfenster löschen
f:   Objekte in Finalisierungswarteschlange finalisieren
g:   Speicherbereinigung
h:   Diese Hilfemeldung anzeigen
l:   ClassLoader-Liste ausgeben
m:   Speicherbelegung drucken
o:   Protokollieren auslösen
p:   Proxy-Konfiguration neu laden
q:   Konsole ausblenden
r:   Richtlinien-Konfiguration neu laden
s:   Systemeigenschaften ausgeben
t:   Threadliste ausgeben
v:   Thread-Stack ausgeben
x:   ClassLoader-Cache löschen
0-5: Trace-Stufe auf <n> setzen
----------------------------------------------------
java.lang.ClassFormatError: copy (Bad magic number)

	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass0(Native Method)

	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)

	at java.security.SecureClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)

	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)

	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)

	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)

	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)

	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.loadCode(Unknown Source)

	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.createApplet(Unknown Source)

	at sun.plugin.AppletViewer.createApplet(Unknown Source)

	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.runLoader(Unknown Source)

	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.run(Unknown Source)

	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)

Ich probiere schon seit 2 Tagen, ohne Erfolg. 
Signiert habe ich das Jar mit Jarkive. 
und den Schlüßel mit keytool erstellt.

Bin für jeden Rat dankbar !

Gruß

_Edit von L-ectron-X: Titel aussagekräftiger gemacht._


----------



## Java Lover (9. Feb 2005)

schonma daran gedacht, dass man mit applets keinen zugriff auf die platte des anwenders bekommt? das problem ist dann wohl auf das verbot des securitymanagers zurückzuführen.
vielleicht versucht dein applet ja im enddefekt sogar auf c:\ des servers zuzugreifen, obwohl das nicht der fall sein soltle.

jedenfalls kannst du mit applets nichts auf die platte des benutzers speichern, kannste also knicken
*sorry*


----------



## Illuvatar (9. Feb 2005)

Er hat das Applet doch signiert.
@topic Ka, was das soll, hast dus schonmal alles neu kompiliert?


----------

